# 100+ year old barn how much to ask?



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

We have an old barn that we are thinking of offering for sale, due to the fact that the new zoning law has stated that you can longer have animals within 150 feet of another home or business.My daughter lives on this property, and is very upset that she has to get rid of her goat. So we are thinking of just selling the property and start over somewhere around here with a brand new doublewide. If we could get some $ for just the barn, that could help with down payment. I know people buy old barns , but dont have a clue on how much to ask and where to advertise it. any help appreciated. It wouldnt add any value to the house and land if we kept it, cant use for animals .


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

The ones I've seen sold around here have gone for ~1500-2000, and only then to woodworkers and they want sound wood. I've taken down 3 in the last 3 years, salvage what wood is good, cut up the rest for stove wood. A lot will depend on the condition of the wood and the craftsmanship of the builder. At a 100 years plus, if it wasn't cared for well most of the boxing is probably weathered thin. If roof leaked on a haymow full of grass then it probably rotted floor boards. If the posts had ground contact they may be eaten off down low. Do you know what type of wood was used? Some wood is more insect resistant than others. Termites will feast on oak or pine but cedar and poplar aren't to they're liking. Bottom line--run a local newspaper ad, name a price based on it's condition, include the option to take the best offer you receive and see what the market will bear in your area. Also, remember that even though the barn can't be used for livestock, plenty of other uses for a sound barn. Boyhood friend built and rebuilt many a car in their old barn. I might even look into turning it into storage space if it is in good shape. Anything from small self storage lockers to several big bays to dry dock boats in the winter. You might make more using the barn that way than just selling it and having it torn down.


----------



## Ahne Homestead (Jun 5, 2005)

My property has a small barn on it but I don't use it for animals. It is my workshop. In my eyes when we were looking at this property to buy, the barn was definitely an asset. Maybe your barn could be used in the same way and it might help the sale. Also at one of the places we considered buying, the owners had installed a swimming pool next to the barn and was using said barn as a party slash changing room. They had a nice set-up. I didn't like the pool because I know what the yearly maintenance bill would be, but the rest of the family wanted the property just because of the pool.


As for what it is worth I won't be much help in that area but I do know, allot of simply made crafts sells for more money when made out of weathered barn wood. Depending on your area there could be quite a market for your barn. Carl


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I can see that you live in the land of the free. Where do they get off telling people that already have animals, that they can't have them? I think people should start protesting these unfair laws and regulations, that they put on citizens of this so called free country.


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

Is this a city zone or a county zone. Since this is in N.C.I would like to know what area. The developers are building 79 large houses around my homestead.My place has been farmed since 1910. Your place should be grandfather in, if you were there first.The deveopers try to change every thing so you will sell. GooD Luck. Jay


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

This is a little off subject, but usually when the zoning law changes, those who already had what the law chnaged, a grandfathered in and don't have to comply with the new law. The new law affects what happens after the law was put into place. I would check with the zoning office. Your daughter should not have to get rid of her goat.


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

We pay city taxes,and we have decided to put the house up for sale. She is going to put a doublewide on her in laws land, it has been in the family forever and it is a dairy farm, away from the so called "city".


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

The barns sell for 'free' to $2000. I'd bet on closer to 'free' unless you can describe it's size, construction, & condition better. If it has large beams in terrific condition with few nails, can be worth something, plus good weathered siding has appeal to some woodworkers - but if it is rotten at all, siding is worthless.

Be careful of insurance & liability & such issues when having someone else take down a barn on your property. The extra cost to you might make this braek-even at best...

You should be grandfathered in on the livestock, but I understand the desire to move anyhow....

Barns can be great storage or shop or woodworking buildings to people moving into a new home. I would talk it over with a realitor first, see if the area you are in will have more value for the building on the property than off.

If you remove the barn, there likely will be a large ugly cement foundation, which will detract from your property value more than you gain from the sale of the barn lumber.

If you are selling to a developer & the bulldozers are idling, well then I understand - put it in the paper, see what offers you get for it.

Lots of options, it depends what you have, no description????? Around 'here' a large barn is 100 feet or more long, 50 feet wide, has 2 levels, and over 30 feet high. Very difficult to dismantle, so while the good timbers are worth something, most of the $$$ goes to crane operations & people willing to work that high up....

--->Paul


----------

